# It just esploded or sumfin!!!!



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What was it? I'm glad he/she wasn't hurt!?!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Must be a defective toy, we had one here the other day...**


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Huh that those esplosions juz happen here too  And funny I get that exact same look of What????


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

hahhahaha, I had a few of those too  Including the look of what and a mouth full of the toy's leftover


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

That was no toy.... It was a couch cushion! Needless to say he went to jail for it. Can't stay mad too long though..... Look at that face 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha ha! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

DieselDog said:


> That was no toy....* It was a couch cushion!* Needless to say he went to jail for it. Can't stay mad too long though..... Look at that face
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe that all Goldens have an Interior Designer in them, just itching to get out and destroy.........I mean to get out and, rearrange pillows, blankets, toys, and whatever else they can find! LOL!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe the "or sumfin" part is true LOL LOL too cute


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My family room has looked like that but with the NY Post everywhere!


----------

